# 2011 Detailers Gathering at Osren, Malaysia.



## fishbonezken

Hi there! We had a gathering recently and I thought I'd share some photos with you guys.













































































































A member was also kind enough to share with us his new surbuf and Meguiar's microfiber pads.



















M105 and Surbuf managed to remove 1200 grit sanding marks! Although it left a slightly hazy finish which has to be followed up with a finer combo.









































































Mid-way, we even had a mini torch gathering!





































They are talking about the size of abrasives/water beading, in case anyone had other ideas.



















Japanese Polish, American Pad, German Machine.










The new Flex rotary is so light, you only need your fingertips to guide it!










Then it was time for some supernatural action.



























































































Water sheeting video of Bilt Hamber Finis-Wax.














Osren P40 and Velvet Pad

Before:









After:









Where the Velvet pad does not reach, hand sanding and wool ball.



















Caution is advised.










The two photos below show the strength of water repellency in a wax/sealant.










In the photo above, notice that as soon as the water hits the paint, some of it is flat on the paint. Compare that to the photo below, water repels and bounces back immediately, indicating stronger water repellency.




























Thanks for looking


----------



## o0damo0o

nice snaps dude


----------



## ercapoccia

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fozzy

Looks like a fantastic day out, thanks for sharing


----------



## fishbonezken

Thanks guys!


----------



## james_death

Certainly got through some products there...:lol:

Nice to see the Bilt Hamber Finis Wax...:thumb:

Love the drums as seats...:lol:

Darn good turn out you had and looked a great meet...:thumb:

Thanks for sharing..:wave:


----------



## jackson91

just discovered this post. thanks fishbonezken


----------



## WHIZZER

Great turn out - whats the tyre dressing


----------



## RefinedDetails

The polishes look very good  - great stuff.


----------



## Kokopelli

Just saw this. I really wanted to be in Malaysia now. You guys look really serious on detailing and really enjoying it. Following your blog Ken.

Oh, and really nice photos. Obvious that you have an artist there.


----------



## ViewWise

Awesome any plans for something like this later in the year?

Im in malaysia for a big wedding (PA of the king) early december (if i can get away from work). Would be nice to come check out a few people taking detailing seriously!


----------



## CliveP

Great meet and great photos! What model Flex is that, it appears to be very light and very easy to control!

Regards,
Clive.


----------

